# Rudem et sincerum accide



## Rob625

This is the motto of a school. Please can someone suggest what it means.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo "come out raw and genuine".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Is rudis related to crudus?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Ben Jamin said:


> Is rudis related to crudus?


 

Sorry, but I don't undertand why you ask this question ?  Are you looking for the meaning of _rudis_ you suppose to be semantically close to _crudus_ ?
I must confess that this phrase is confusing me too, because I am wondering about the meaning of the verb used with accusatives.


----------



## Ben Jamin

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Sorry, but I don't undertand why you ask this question ? Are you looking for the meaning of _rudis_ you suppose to be semantically close to _crudus_ ?
> I must confess that this phrase is confusing me too, because I am wondering about the meaning of the verb used with accusatives.


 I meant etymologically related, both the meaning and phonetics are similar (the samme syllable appears in both words).


----------



## infinite sadness

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Sorry, but I don't undertand why you ask this question ?  Are you looking for the meaning of _rudis_ you suppose to be semantically close to _crudus_ ?
> I must confess that this phrase is confusing me too, because I am wondering about the meaning of the verb used with accusatives.


Forse si tratta di una forma di accusativo con funzione di complemento di vocazione o accusativo esclamativo. In questo caso sarebbe: "Appropinquati, o ignorante e ingenuo!"


----------



## Quiviscumque

Apuesto por una errata: "Rudem et sincerum ACCIPE"


----------



## relativamente

Quiviscumque said:


> Apuesto por una errata: "Rudem et sincerum ACCIPE"



I have the same opinion

rudem acc of 


rŭdis , e, adj. cf. crudus,
I. unwrought, untilled, unformed, unused, rough, raw, wild (cf. crudus): 


II. Trop., rude, unpolished, uncultivated, unskilled, awkward, clumsy, ignorant; hence (like ignarus), with gen., unacquainted with, inexperienced in, etc. (cf. imperitus).

Being the motto of a school I think it is an invitation to the school's director to admit the pupils that although they are  unpolished, uncultivated, unskilled, awkward, clumsy, ignorant, nevertheless they are clean, pure, sound, not spoiled, uninjured, whole, entire, real, natural, genuine, sincere


----------

